# Further x-rays requested



## charrob (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been asked by MOC to undergo below further x-rays

_509 Apical lordotic and repeat Posteroanterior (PA) chest x-ray films and form 160 required_

I know that they are suspecting TB but I have had no past history of TB and currently don't have any symptoms of it. Two independent doctors have validated this fact. I have sent further x-rays on 04th May itself, the day they have requested by HOC. 

Any idea about how long it is gonna take for MOC to check these further x-rays ? Will I be in the queue again or will it be sent directly to MOC to assess my health from where they have left off.

Do you think this is going to affect my Visa decision ? What other kind of complexities it may bring in ?

Please share your thought and enlighten me.

Have a cheerful day ahead


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

The additional results will be sent to the MOC for processing, so there is no effect on your position in the "queue". It just means that the processing of your application will be delayed for the length of time it takes for the medical officers to make a decision about your results.

Whether or not the further x-rays will effect the visa application really depends on what they will or will not reveal. If you are unaware of any serious medical condition, and have already looked into this, maybe it's just a case of the first X-Rays not having been taken properly.

Best of luck,
Veronika



charrob said:


> I have been asked by MOC to undergo below further x-rays
> 
> _509 Apical lordotic and repeat Posteroanterior (PA) chest x-ray films and form 160 required_
> 
> ...


----------



## charrob (Jan 19, 2009)

SOMV said:


> The additional results will be sent to the MOC for processing, so there is no effect on your position in the "queue". It just means that the processing of your application will be delayed for the length of time it takes for the medical officers to make a decision about your results.
> 
> Whether or not the further x-rays will effect the visa application really depends on what they will or will not reveal. If you are unaware of any serious medical condition, and have already looked into this, maybe it's just a case of the first X-Rays not having been taken properly.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Veronika for your valuable feedback ... It is certainly appreciable. As per latest update from the HOC about my meds, they have batched it to assess by the MOC on 13/05/2009 ... So I am expecting some news by next week or so .. will keep you updated ...

Cheers


----------



## charrob (Jan 19, 2009)

The MOC has assessed my further requested chest x-rays and finalized on 04-June-2009 but I got an email today from the HOC ... Such a relief !!!

My meds timeline:

21-03-2009: Meds done based on the request of CO
26-03-2009: Meds reached to the HOC
01-04-2009: Meds forwarded to the HOC
04-05-2009: Asked to repeat PA chest and do apical lordotic view
05-05-2009: Further x-rays done
08-05-2009: Courier reached to the HOC
13-05-2009: Further x-rays forwarded to the MOC
04-06-2009: MOC has given me clean chit and finalized my meds
09-06-2009: I received email stating that my meds were finalized on 04-June-2009


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Good news!!! What a relief!

So, shouldn't be too long now.

Dolly


----------

